# Power City 'retsocking fee'



## Pacific (14 May 2010)

Recently purchased a product online from Power City and paid a delivery charge. And agreed to pay an installation charge also. When their delivery guys turned up, they opened the box and began to install the appliance however it wouldn't fit. So I agreed to return the product. I have since been charged a 'restocking fee' of 20% of the cost of the product because the box was opened. 

I am disgusted - anyone else experienced this.


----------



## elcato (14 May 2010)

Seems a bit harsh. Could you get a different size or make some more room ? I would ring and dispute it and see if they would at least offer you a credit note or something. Chances are they have this written somewhere in the T&C however.


----------



## Pacific (14 May 2010)

We went in store on the day of the return to choose a diiferent model, it was only after agreeing to the substitution that they slapped the 20% 'restocking fee'. The salesman disputed this with Head Office on the phone but to no end. Their agrument is they can't sell this as new now because the box was opened. I am still in shock at their behaviour - and they want us to support Irish jobs!


----------



## mathepac (14 May 2010)

How come you ordered the wrong size to begin with or didn't know it wouldn't fit? As it was ordered online I can't see how the vendor could have known there was a space or size issue.


----------



## tiger (14 May 2010)

elcato said:


> Seems a bit harsh.


I disagree.
The item was not faulty, therefore they were under no obligation to accept a return.  It was the buyers fault that the item did not fit the space.
As for the packaging, it's possible they may now have to sell this item as ex-display or offer a small discount to resell it.
The delivery charge & installation charge are irrelevant.  I presume you knew about these in advance in any case?


----------



## Pacific (14 May 2010)

The sales people assured me that there are all standard size under counter appliances. Of course in retrospect I should have measured and not relied on this.


----------



## mathepac (14 May 2010)

So the under-counter spaces in your kitchen were non-standard and the appliance was standard size. They were very considerate to only charge a 20% re-stocking fee - they could have just refused to take it back.


----------



## Pacific (14 May 2010)

Well I have the last laugh on this one. The NCA have just advised me that they have contravened their statutory obligations under SI 207 of 2001 regarding online shopping and shouldnot have charged any fees for return of product for whatever reason.


----------



## Complainer (14 May 2010)

Very interesting case - so you actually have MORE rights by buying online that by buying in store.


----------



## Pacific (14 May 2010)

Seems so. I'm only glad I purchased online as I couldn't get to the store in time.


----------



## rustbucket (14 May 2010)

They are also not right in saying they cannot sell the item as the box has been opened. How many times do you see places selling items as 'last one' or 'display model' left.

Usually they knock a bit off but to charge you 20% re-stocking is a bit much.


----------



## babaduck (14 May 2010)

They can resell the item. but it has to be listed as a display model as customers won't buy an appliance in an opened box.  Display models are then sold at a discount - usually 10-15% below the price of new unopened stock.


----------



## Pacific (16 May 2010)

Couldn't grumble at a 5% hit but 20% is OTT and alot of money and smacks of Ryanair style nickle and diming.


----------



## babaduck (16 May 2010)

Pacific - I can't see why you're getting so het up.  It's up to you to make sure the appliance fits the space in your home.  It didn't fit, so how can you blame the retailer?  As it stands, you're not being charged the restocking fee, so no cause for complaint...  The opened item is sold at a discount which exceeds 5%, and why should the retailer lose money because of your own error?


----------



## SoylentGreen (17 May 2010)

Why did the item not fit?


----------



## Pacific (17 May 2010)

babaduck said:


> Pacific - I can't see why you're getting so het up. It's up to you to make sure the appliance fits the space in your home. It didn't fit, so how can you blame the retailer? As it stands, you're not being charged the restocking fee, so no cause for complaint... The opened item is sold at a discount which exceeds 5%, and why should the retailer lose money because of your own error?


 
Because it's my money! Hello. And if I didn't go to the trouble of pursuing it I'd be out of pocket.

No dimensions were given on THEIR webpage and THEY told me not to worry because it would fit as they are all standard sizes.

It went back immediately with THEIR delivery guys and they HAVE already charged me 20% restocking fee because THEIR staff opened the box.

This restocking fee is total arbitrary nonsense and it appears some people would just roll over.


----------



## Leo (17 May 2010)

Pacific said:


> This restocking fee is total arbitrary nonsense and it appears some people would just roll over.


 
Restocking fees are quite common. The Power City website really is quite poor, and doesn't even list terms & conditions as it should, though it does contain the suggestion that you should check dimensions yourself before making a purchase. 

You are lucky that you have much stronger rights under online trading regulations.


----------



## Pacific (17 May 2010)

Yes the law is on my side re online shopping, but because it is luck makes it a sad reflection on customer service in this instance and normal consumer rights in general.


----------



## Leo (17 May 2010)

Pacific said:


> Yes the law is on my side re online shopping, but because it is luck makes it a sad reflection on customer service in this instance and normal consumer rights in general.


 
Retailers have to be protected too, if consumers were allowed to return purchases for any reason, retailers' overheads would soar. We'd all pay the price then.


----------



## MandaC (17 May 2010)

OP is being totally unreasonable.   Why try to blame the shop for your own mistake?  I have often phoned retaillers when shopping around for appliances, and they are more than happy to take a measuring tape and measure the item for you.   Usually they are standard enough allright, but some could be an inch or so bigger or smaller which then might not fit. 

I actually think it is fair enough that they charge a restocking fee.

Agree it is an interesting point that online shopping gives more rights.


----------



## seantheman (17 May 2010)

Pacific said:


> No dimensions were given on THEIR webpage and THEY told me not to worry because it would fit as they are all standard sizes.


 
I would imagine ,that in this case,the appliance was a standard height, but the worktop was fitted lower than standard height.


----------



## Pacific (18 May 2010)

MandaC said:


> OP is being totally unreasonable.


 
Yadda yadda yawn. OP (me) was looking for other people with similar experiences not opinions.


----------



## Pacific (18 May 2010)

seantheman said:


> I would imagine ,that in this case,the appliance was a standard height, but the worktop was fitted lower than standard height.


 
In fact the 'skirting board' was taller than normal but this was only apparent after dismantling a blank cover.


----------



## Pacific (18 May 2010)

Leo said:


> Retailers have to be protected too, if consumers were allowed to return purchases for any reason, retailers' overheads would soar. We'd all pay the price then.


 
Jaysus what an understanding lot. From the majority of threads in this forum I think it's evident that retailers have adequate protection but some choose to ignore consumers rights for their own gain, in the belief that there is always another punter around the corner, well times have changed. I was simply looking for decent customer service when spending my money in the Republic. Well amazon is looking more and more attractive. Once bitten....


----------



## RonanC (18 May 2010)

@ Pacific, 

what rights should you have? Its your fault the appliance didnt fit, not Power City's. How can you expect them to know that you have larger than normal skirting board? 

It is up to you to make sure you take measurements of the area in which the appliance is to be fitted and then check the appliance before buying. You didnt do either of these and then expected Power City to take back something because of your lack of planning? 

And then you attack people on this site for giving their opinions based on their expertise and knowledge, which from my own experience, the members on this site have in bucket loads.


----------



## Pacific (18 May 2010)

RonanC said:


> @ Pacific,
> And then you attack people on this site for giving their opinions based on their expertise and knowledge, which from my own experience, the members on this site have in bucket loads.


 
More opinions not experiences. Attacking!? Please - you are very thin skinned. My experience is for the benefit of others with similar experiences when it comes to purchasing and if it helps than it is doing some good. But please get off your soapbox - really don't need lectures. Let's keep a lid on it.



RonanC said:


> @ Pacific,Its your fault the appliance didnt fit


 
Covered earlier - it wasn't - no measurements supplied and assured it would.

It's about proper customer service as well as legal rights and the more consumers get the better. 

As I already said if I was treated better in the beginning than the issue would have been resolved immeadiately. Let's not punish people for shopping in the country.


----------



## RonanC (18 May 2010)

Pacific, 

Facts are, you did not measure the space, you did not ask for measurements, you did not measure the appliance yourself. Powercity delivered a standard size appliance to you and it wouldnt fit. 

Who is at fault here? 

YOU!


----------



## RonanC (18 May 2010)

And in relation to the law regarding the "restocking fee" and the "cooling off period" for online purchases, 

You are lucky the law covers you so far as to say that you have 7 days to decide if you want to keep the product, and you can change your mind for whatever reason. 

This law totally contradicts the laws for normal sales of goods and services in Ireland.


----------



## Pacific (18 May 2010)

RonanC - Calm down


----------



## Leo (18 May 2010)

Sometimes when everyone else seems to be wrong, you need to reevaluate your position!

Thread closed for multiple breeches of PGs.
Leo


----------

